# [Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit] PC fährt wieder hoch nach herunterfahren



## TheBaum (15. Mai 2011)

*[Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit] PC fährt wieder hoch nach herunterfahren*

hi mein pc fährt seit 2 tagen immer wieder hoch wenn ich ihn ausschalte
manchmal aber nicht immer kommt von windows 7 eine fehlerreperatur hat die er dann durchführen will.

wie kann ich das wieder in den normal zustand bringen? ist ziemlich nervig wenn der pc nicht ausgeht muss ihn immer per powerschalter ausmachen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit] PC fährt wieder hoch nach herunterfahren*

Klingt nach defekten Systemdateien. Du könntest das mit "sfc /scannow" (ohne Ausrufungszeichen) mal checken. Da versucht Windows die Dateien zu reparieren. Danach ist ein Reboot fällig.
MfG


----------



## steinschock (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit] PC fährt wieder hoch nach herunterfahren*

Würde dann mal die HD testen, 
obwohl ich meine getestet hab HD-Tune / Dr Hardware da war sie i.O

3tage später war sie dann hin, hatte ähnliche Fehler halt auf Vista.


----------



## TheBaum (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit] PC fährt wieder hoch nach herunterfahren*

ok ich werde solche tests mal durchlaufen lassen, ich melde dann das ergebniss.
danke


----------



## mae1cum77 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit] PC fährt wieder hoch nach herunterfahren*

[Daumen gedrückt][/Daumen gedrückt]


----------



## TheBaum (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit] PC fährt wieder hoch nach herunterfahren*

so habs jetzt mal durchlaufen lassen, problem besteht jedoch immernoch 
was kann das sein? bei dem test der festplatte wurde nichts gemeldet das etwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## Eiche (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit] PC fährt wieder hoch nach herunterfahren*

schalte mal alle wakeup funktionen im bios aus kann sein das dein monitor den rechner immer einschaltet oder das lankabel


----------



## Clawhammer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit] PC fährt wieder hoch nach herunterfahren*

hast du den ruhemodus deaktiviert? Das Problem hatte ich auch mal.

Systemsteuerung --> System und Sicherheit --> Energieoptionen  --> Energiespareinstellungen ändern --> erweiterte  Energieeinstellungen ändern --> Energie sparen 						

Hybriden Standymodus deaktivieren

und dann

Win(taste)+R --> CMD --> Entern --> Powercfg -H off --> Entern fertgi


----------



## TheBaum (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit] PC fährt wieder hoch nach herunterfahren*

ok danke werde es gleich nachher mal testen wenn ich zuhause bin.

danke

EDIT 
ok bisher funktioniert es habe die variante mit dem bios benutzt, falls sich mal wieder was tut meld ich mich nochmal... danke für eure hilfe


----------



## dragonlort (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: [Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit] PC fährt wieder hoch nach herunterfahren*

Hallo
Habe genau das selbe problem habe auch schon alles in win 7/ bios deaktiviert aber nix funktioniert habe extra pc neu aufgesetzt aber hatt nix gebracht, habe zuletzt ein neues bios update gehmacht aber weiß nicht ob es daran liegt.
kann mir jemanden weiter helfen?


----------

